# Cage contest??



## WildlifeLover429 (May 21, 2011)

Hey just wanted to post a thread for people who are currently enrolled in that $2,000 cage contest. Basically we should see how the TeguTalk members are doing in the competition. For example: as of now I have 1 sign up from the link I sent out  How is everyone else doing? 

This is just for fun


----------



## Rhetoric (May 21, 2011)

I have 15 views and 2 sign ups.. I think people are skeptical about leaving an e-mail address if they don't know what it is


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 21, 2011)

yea I had 28 views an 0 sign ups lol. I was thinking "whyyyyyy!!!". However I currently have 54 views and 10 sign ups!   YAY! I hope I win! But I have never won anything before so my hopes aren't to high


----------



## Cyric (May 21, 2011)

I'm currently at 1983 clicks and 1843 signups. We'll see how much more it grows before the contest ends, lol.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 21, 2011)

holy cow! im interested in the beta lol. itd be cool to win but i dont have any herps to put in the enclosure.


----------



## Cyric (May 21, 2011)

I'm hoping I win it, It'll let me rescue my buddy's tegu sooner than I though. The largest one on offer is adequate for her.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 21, 2011)

youve probably got the best headstart so far lol


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 22, 2011)

Cyric said:


> I'm currently at 1983 clicks and 1843 signups. We'll see how much more it grows before the contest ends, lol.



How in the world did you manage that!?!? lol


----------

